# Players Seeking DM, Bay Area



## Synthetik Fish (Nov 17, 2002)

We have a group of us in Fremont, CA (Bay Area) that are searching for a DM. We all have tried DMing, and none of us really like it. We've also tried getting a few DMs, but all were flakes. We are a good group, but are currently having trouble finding a GOOD DM.
All of us are experienced, and like ot have fun.


----------

